# connecting iPAQ to iMAC



## roderick (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi I have iMAC G5 with Leopard 10.5 running on it. And I have an HP iPAQ hx2790 that I need to synchornoize it with mac. 
I found the software "SyncMate" and it's supposed to work.
The only problem is that my mac doesn't see the iPAQ. I connect it and nothing happens.
Any ideas?
thx


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 25, 2008)

Maybe The Missing Sync for Windows Mobile might be a better option?


----------



## roderick (Jun 25, 2008)

Actually my mac can't see the device so it doesn't matter which product. First I need to make mac see my hp ipaq.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 25, 2008)

roderick said:


> Actually my mac can't see the device so it doesn't matter which product. First I need to make mac see my hp ipaq.



With that product it should see it if it's supported.

http://www.markspace.com/missingsync_wm_devices.html


----------



## roderick (Jun 27, 2008)

I tried the Missing sync and it worked. My Mac recognizes the pocket pc.
Thanks


----------

